# [gelöst] /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-cd.rules fehlen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich bin auf kernel 2.6.37 umgestiegen. Habe sys-fs/udev-151-r4 neu installiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das 

```
CONFIG_IDE=y
```

 entfernt werden soll, habe ich gemacht. (Muss jetzt noch neu booten)

/etc/init.d/udev restart 

Dabei ist mir wiederum aufgefallen, das ich kein /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd mehr habe. Die /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent-cd.rules fehlen auch.

Ich denke, das auch nach dem reboot die /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd fehlen werden.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Jan 17, 2011 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

In der Datei /etc/conf.d/udev gibt es den Eintrag 

```
persistent_cd_disable
```

Den einfach auf "no" stellen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> In der Datei /etc/conf.d/udev gibt es den Eintrag 
> 
> ```
> persistent_cd_disable
> ```
> ...

 Werden die persistent_cd Regeln denn zukünftig nicht mehr benötigt? (Die net-rules soll man ja auch manuell entfernen.)

PS: persistent_cd_disable="no" ist bei mir in /etc/conf.d/udev schon eingetragen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich vermute ein wenig das dir noch die eigentlichen libata Treiber im Kernel fehlen?!

Schau doch mal was ein 

```
dmesg | grep CD-ROM
```

 ausgibt.

/edit:

Oder falls du tatsächlich noch die alten Treiber nutzt könntest du auch sys-fs/udev-151-r4 noch mit USE=old-hd-rules bauen, doch davon ist eigentlich abzuraten da die Unterstützung hierfür (dev/hd*) eh in den nächsten udev Versionen rausfliegt.Last edited by Josef.95 on Sun Jan 16, 2011 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
dmesg | grep CD-ROM

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
```

----------

## Josef.95

Stelle am besten auf die aktuellen libata Treiber um -> siehe zb Libata Migration

Lösche die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules (diese wird dann beim nächsten udev restart oder beim reboot wieder passend neu erstellt)

Nach dem booten des angepassten Kernels sollte es dann eigentlich funken.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hatten wir das nicht schon mal in der Art? IDE CDRom mit SCSI Treiber?

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hatten wir das nicht schon mal in der Art? IDE CDRom mit SCSI Treiber?

 

Puhh.., kann ich mich zZt nicht dran erinnern...

Aber, gibt es bei dir den überhaupt sowas wie ein /dev/sr0 ?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Im Kernel 2.4 musste man doch m.E. die SCSI Emulation aktivieren. Back to the roots ...

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, in dem genannten Beitrag Libata Migration: wurde auch mit erwähnt  *Quote:*   

> Der neue libata Treiber läuft intern als SCSI. Das bedeutet, Du brauchst auch 
> 
> ```
>  <*> SCSI disk support
> 
> ...

  Hast du das bei dir gesetzt?

Denn mich wundert ein wenig das du scheinbar gar kein /dev/sr0 hast. ?!

AFAIK erstellt udev deine vermisste /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules und die weiteren Links auf /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd usw doch erst wenn ein Treiber und somit ein /dev/sr0 verfügbar ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich. ALlerdings habe ich ein IDE CDrom (nicht, das wir aneinander vorbeireden). /dev/hda ist vorhanden. Nur die Links zu /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd fehlen.

SCSI generic support hatte ich fest, jetzt als Modul.

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> /dev/hda ist vorhanden. Nur die Links zu /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd fehlen.

  dann nutzt du also doch noch die alten Treiber... ;)

Beachte die postinstall Message  *"sys-fs/udev-151-r4 - 10.05.2010" wrote:*   

> This version of udev no longer has use flag old-hd-rules enabled
> 
> So all special rules for /dev/hd* devices are missing
> 
> Please migrate to the new libata if you need these rules.
> ...

  Das wurde aber alles schon mal im genannten Thread erwähnt... ;)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Im Moment schon noch. Wenn ich den Rechner morgen starte nicht mehr.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe jetzt ohne die alten Treiber gestartet und kein DVD Laufwerk mehr. Ich habe jetzt manuell

```

sg

sr_mod
```

geladen und hal sowie udev neu gestartet. Nichts.

Muss ich den in der grub.conf noch Optionen mitgeben? fstab ändern????

----------

## Max Steel

Besondere optionen brauchst nicht.

Nur die Treiber im Kernel.

Du musst allerdings neustarten, da der alte Treiber erst ausgeladen werden muss.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe den alten Treiber gar nicht geladen. Der ist ja entfernt.

flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sr_mod                 12587  0 

cdrom                  31408  1 sr_mod

sg                     23317  0

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du auch den neuen libata Treiber mit bereitgestellt?

Um was für ein (IDE) Controller geht es denn, welchen Treiber hast du dafür gesetzt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Laufwerk

```
Model=_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, FwRev=2.E9, SerialNo=

 Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```

Chipsatz: NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI
```

Ich hatte im Kernel

```
CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y
```

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y                                                    

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y                                               

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m
```

Jetzt habe ich

```
CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y
```

```
CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m
```

----------

## Josef.95

Schau besser im lspci was für ein Controller verbaut ist. Der passende Treiber sollte dann unter 

```
Device Drivers  --->

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->
```

 zu finden sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe ja den passenden sata treiber geladen. Meine Sata Festplatten funktionieren alle. Aber wie ich das verstanden habe, wird ide cdrom wieder durch scsi Emulation cdrom ersetzt.

----------

## Josef.95

Da du scheinbar nicht bereit bist den verwendeten Controller zu nennen können wir nur raten..

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Chipsatz: NVIDIA nForce 680i LT SLI

  Hmm,, da kann ja alles mögliche drauf verbaut worden sein.

Ein Schuss ins Blaue wäre zb 

```
Device Drivers  --->

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

....

<M>       AMD/NVidia PATA support
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:0f.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

02:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 06)

03:00.1 PCI bridge: NEC Corporation uPD720400 PCI Express - PCI/PCI-X Bridge (rev 06)

04:01.0 RAID bus controller: 3ware Inc 7xxx/8xxx-series PATA/SATA-RAID (rev 01)

06:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. Sil 3531 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
```

3ware Raid funktioniert

```

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)
```

Die SATA Controller funktionieren auch.

```
00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)
```

Das sollte der sein, an dem das DVD Laufwerk hängt.

```
AMD/NVidia PATA support (PATA_AMD)
```

nehme ich jetzt als modul rein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der war es.

```
modprobe pata_amd
```

```
flammenflitzer linux # ls /dev/cd*

/dev/cdrom  /dev/cdrw
```

```
flammenflitzer linux # ls /dev/dv*

/dev/dvd  /dev/dvdrw
```

Danke

Schönen Abend noch

----------

